# Sweet Duck Enchilidas



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

This is a way easy and tasty way to cook up waterfowl.

1.5 lb duck and 1.5 lb pork
1 1/2 cup sugar
1 t. dry mustard
2 T. chili powder
2 cloves minced garlic
1 1/2 cans coke
1 T. Adobo sauce (this is the key to this recipe and it's kind of hard to find. I tried Smith's, Walmart, Lee's, and finally found it at Macey's)
1 t. cumin powder
1 t. salt

cook 8-12 hours in crockpot. Shred and put the meat into tortillas with the usual sour crem, guacamole, etc. and serve.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very interesting. How sweet is it? That's a lot of sugar. Sweet is good for the people I feed.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Pretty dang sweet. The recipe is supposedly the same as Costa Vida's sweet pork, so if yo've ever had that it is pretty comparable.


----------

